# Router or iPad3 disconnect problem



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

I know that from Day One, iPads have always had a disconnect issue hence the trillion hits if you look for answers on Google.

I have had every model of the iPad to the latest iPad5 and without exception, each one has had the disconnect-from-WiFi-saga, some worse than others but always there. I doubt I have just been unlucky as Apple itself carries many many posts on how to resolve the problem.

Anyhow, mine is now disconnecting from two to three times per day though I can always get it back if I reset the router. Other than wiping my security settings, it never fails on the first attempt but I am kind of tiring on the game as it is now getting worse and worse and although one reset was enough to get me through often a week now it is daily, often hours.

My route is a moderately old Dlink (4years) and I am confident that I have tried each and every suggestion I have found on Google in the various forums - here to - but think it might be time to junk the router and start afresh!

I've got me a super new HP PC that can just about toast cheese whilst doing push-ups so I am kind of believing the fault just has to be the wretched router, and yes, I have triple checked every piece of cabling and hardware on the appropriate system and all seems fine.

Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

with the ipad next to the PC - does it disconnect at that location and does the PC stay connected , assuming its connected by wifi

on the pc do the following 
I will see what apps are available for ios , but lets see xirrus first

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx 
( the site now appears to require a business email, and does not allow webbased emails like gmail,hotmail or yahoo etc )

Use the links below

http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html
http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-Monitor-Download-99109.html

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program

A user guide is available here 
http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

To post a screen shot of the active window.

*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file.

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/opinion/windows/3415854/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/windows/3405830/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, thanks ETAF, &#128539;

That has sure given me some homework to do but I'll get at it and work through it step by step! &#128513;

I'll repost once I get it altogether. &#128540;

Cheers &#128533;


----------

